# Great Prices On Suspension Parts



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey gang, Just wanted to pass on a few dealsI found. At least I thought I got a good deal. Well we are not gonna upgrade as we originally thought, so we are looking to do a few mods/upgrades.

Trailer is 6 years old and the Dodge is a little taller in the rear , so I was looking to lift the trailer a little and help with the ride. SO I picked up Dexter EZ Flex Equalizer and some new leaf springs. I got 5 leafs instead of 4 and figure it will pick it up a little and since I am typically traveling at near max GVW on the trailer, this may help also. Bang for the buck I couldn''t beleivve how cheap I found these items and I know alot of people have done this and/or are looking to do it. I have seen leafs break on trailers newer than mine, so I will be happy with the cheap piece of mind.

Dexter EZ Flex including wet bolt kit $162.81 shipped

Trailerpart.com T2SW5 $150.79 shipped
Spoke to Derrick who was very helpful and knowledgeable and that was for all 4 leafs shipped.

Next will be a MorRyde Pinbox I found at Tweetys for $548 shipped.
Tweetys.com Mor Ryde Pinbox

Happy Camping and safe travels

Jim

Oh almost forgot I got airbags and a set of gauges for the Dodge as well.

Ourdealsrock.com AirLift 500 Bags $228 You coul also get the incab controller for $100 more.

Glowshift.com
Triple Gauge a-pillar mount trans temp, egt temp and 60psi boost $213.98 shipped 7% sales for my great state

Jim


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Kewl! You must have hit the lotto! LOL! Give us progress reports as you do the installs!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I thought about getting the Dexter EZ Flex system about a year ago, but I'm sure that several folks here warned me that the EZ Flex will lower the trailer and that I'd have to do the axle flip to prevent the wheel wells from bottoming out on the tires. I passed on this mod because I don't want to tackle the axle flip and I'm too cheap to pay anyone to do it.

Maybe I misunderstood, but you might want to check that out. The extra leaf may help you, but I'm not sure if it will be enough.

Anyone else wanna jump in here and prove my memory is bad - or confirm that I remember correctly?









Mike


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Joe/GA said:


> I thought about getting the Dexter EZ Flex system about a year ago, but I'm sure that several folks here warned me that the EZ Flex will lower the trailer and that I'd have to do the axle flip to prevent the wheel wells from bottoming out on the tires. I passed on this mod because I don't want to tackle the axle flip and I'm too cheap to pay anyone to do it.
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood, but you might want to check that out. The extra leaf may help you, but I'm not sure if it will be enough.
> 
> ...


I had not heard that and didnt think there was any difference in the way they bolted up. Will find out.









Jim


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I just did the axle flip and EZ-flex three weeks ago. At the time I did not think about the leaf springs. Wish I had thought about it and replaced it with better aftermarket units.


----------

